# fabric care symbol



## cheif (Nov 16, 2009)

Am i allowed to put just the fabric care symbols only instead of writing out the whole wash instruction for my tag? And i also read that the country of origin & fiber contents has to be on the front of the label, but i go in my closet and pull out tons of brand named shirts that don't have this on the front. Can somebody clear this up for me? My goal is to have a simple tag so if possible i just want to have my brand name and size on the front. thanks.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

cheif said:


> Am i allowed to put just the fabric care symbols only instead of writing out the whole wash instruction for my tag?


Yes, you can just use the symbols, but the FTC suggests explaining the symbols somewhere, such as on your hangtag.



cheif said:


> And i also read that the country of origin & fiber contents has to be on the front of the label, but i go in my closet and pull out tons of brand named shirts that don't have this on the front.


Check out the inside of those shirts... do they have a label sewn into the side seam? They probably do. The laws regarding info being on the front of the neck label is for US Customs purposes when the shirts are imported into the country. So if shirts are assembled domestically, the info can be on a side seam label instead of a neck label.



cheif said:


> Can somebody clear this up for me? My goal is to have a simple tag so if possible i just want to have my brand name and size on the front. thanks.


The required info is:
RN# (or Corporate Name)
Fiber Content
Country of Origin
Care Instructions

If the blanks you use have any of this on a side seam label, then you only need the remaining info on the neck label. If the blanks you use only have a neck label, and you are removing it to use your own, then all of the info needs to be on the neck label.

You can check out these sites for more info:
Threading Your Way
Care Labeling


----------

